# Seiko Diver 6309



## strawnob (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi everyone, i have just discovered this site and really glad i have, BRILL!!!

Anyway, after owning an omega speedmaster for about 4 years now i decided to look for a cheaper equivelent as being a lorry driver i am too afraid of wearing/damaging the omega. I love the look and sound of a sporty automatic so looked on the bay for something. As i am quite an impulsive chap i found a seiko diver with the numbers 6309 7290 and the serial number is 706566 and bought it! Was i being rash or have i bought a good watch? I know the 6309 is the movement type but what does the 7290 relate to? Lastly can anyone tell me the year of manufacture from the serial number like you can on my speedmaster (1974)? Thanx folks.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Production date: Oct, 1977









The 7029 is the designation for the slim case 6309, the 7040 is a full cusion case









Welcome to the forum.....









Superb watches, there are many fans here on the forum, post a piccy when you get the watch, I hope its a good one, unfortunatly a lot of them have been messed with over the years


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Strawnob, welcome to the forum







Like Jason says, it would be good to get a look at the watch so if you can post a pic would be great. 

The 6309 is a great watch, here's mine


----------



## strawnob (Dec 3, 2006)

Not sure how to add pics but these are from the ad if it works. It looks alright to me. In the ad it says he bought it as NOS and has only worn it 3 or 4 times.


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Since it's now a closed auction why dont you just link to the auction so we can take a peek at your new purchase
















The 6309 divers are popular with certain members of the forum... There are a more than a couple of real fans of these excellent watches  

Welocome to the forum!!!!!
















Mike


----------



## strawnob (Dec 3, 2006)

Good idea, why didn't i think of that. You will also get to see how much i paid. Please be kind with your critisisms! item number is 110059399958.


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Described as...



> This is a pre-owned Seiko Automatic Diver's watch. It really is in beautiful condition. It was new old stock when I bought it and it has probably been worn 3 or 4 times.


Pix from the auction.


----------



## strawnob (Dec 3, 2006)

Well done. Thanx for doing that. I will get the hang of these computers one day.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well, the bezel insert is aftermarket non original , and I think the dial and hands are too, but thats not a problem at all, it looks nice and crisp


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Nice watch,very practical everyday watch with classic style.Heres mine with gimp mask


----------



## Isthmus (Sep 29, 2005)

strawnob said:


> Good idea, why didn't i think of that. You will also get to see how much i paid. Please be kind with your critisisms! item number is 110059399958.


Not criticism but here is what I see:

1. The watch has an aftermarket Bezel insert

2. The watch has an aftermarket Dial

3. The watch has aftermarket hands

3. The watch has an incorrect Z-22 strap.

For the price you paid (a little over $100) you over paid a little but not much, so don't worry about it. If you are looking for an original, I recomend selling this one and spending the money on one in better condition rather than trying to correct this one (which could get very expensive).

Good Luck.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Strawnob (a fine name indeed







).

Great start to your Seiko collection - I'm going to contradict what others have said & say that I think the dial's original. From the auction picture the code at the bottom looks like: 6309-735MR & then the small Suwa symbol. Which is what the dial should say according to the 26309 buyers guide" (lots of great information & an interesting read) that Isthmus linked to, plus the lume looks ancient (it probably won't glow very brightly) which ties in with the age of the watch.

I'm not sure about the hands but I'd agree that the bezel insert's been replaced.

None of this is bad though as many of these watches will have been workhorses & used/worn a lot. As long as it keeps good time & the crown screws down (which it looks to do from the auction photo's) then you're onto a good thing. Just over $100 doesn't seem like a bad price to me at all.

I look forward to hearing more about the watch when you finally get your hands on it. Well done


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I think the code at the bottom is in too big a font to be a original dial









But I do agree with one thing....Strawnob is a very fine name


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Phil,

what strap is that on yours? I have a NATO from our host, but that on your watch looks beefy.

Martin


----------



## Isthmus (Sep 29, 2005)

pauluspaolo said:


> - I'm going to contradict what others have said & say that I think the dial's original. From the auction picture the code at the bottom looks like: 6309-735MR & then the small Suwa symbol.


If you are referring to this dial:










Then it is aftermarket. The dialcode (including the suwa symbol) is too big and the lume is the wrong finish and the wrong color (It is supposed to be white in visible light and have a flat thatched consistency to it, not shiny puffy and green). Also the 150m in the depth rating is supposed to be silver (almost white), just like the word Seiko and Automatic.



pauluspaolo said:


> I'm not sure about the hands but I'd.


Definitely aftermarket. The original hands are completely flat and not polished. If you look closely at the edge of these hands (especially the hour hand) you can easily see that they are polished and have the rounded 3-dimensional edges of modern Seiko diver hands. Also the color of the lume does not match the color of the lume on the dial or the color of the lume on the meatball.



pauluspaolo said:


> As long as it keeps good time & the crown screws down (which it looks to do from the auction photo's) then you're onto a good thing.


Look closely at the caseback picture and you can see that the crown is not sitting flush with the case. This doesn't mean much, it could be that they didn't screw it in all the way or that it screws in, but not all the way down. Can't tell until it is recieved.



pauluspaolo said:


> ...the 6309 buyers guide" (lots of great information & an interesting read) that Isthmus linked to...


Thanks, it took me a lot of time and research to write that. even with all that it is not perfect, so if you see any inconsistencies let me know so I can add or correct anything that needs it. BTW, I'll be releasing a more extensive guide on 7002 divers soon (probably by next week).


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Isthmus said:


> pauluspaolo said:
> 
> 
> > - I'm going to contradict what others have said & say that I think the dial's original. From the auction picture the code at the bottom looks like: 6309-735MR & then the small Suwa symbol.
> ...





> Also the 150m in the depth rating is supposed to be silver (almost white), just like the word Seiko and Automatic.


To me the "150m" does look the same colour as the "Seiko" & "Automatic" - maybe it's just my monitor







? Does the lack of originality matter all that much though I wonder? Maybe Strawnob could tell us how he feels now after all these revelations about the watch he's just bought?

I stand corrected though on all the other points - I meant no offence & I hope that none's been taken


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> Does the lack of originality matter all that much though I wonder? Maybe Strawnob could tell us how he feels now after all these revelations about the watch he's just bought?


This is a good point Paul, I was looking for a 7002 for quite a while but I couldn't find exactly what I wanted.

Roy had one for sale for Â£75 which was more than I would have paid on the auctions and it had a replacement dial and bezel.

Although I wanted an original one, I didn't want a faded original, maybe I was asking too much







I gave in and bought the 7002 from Roy, it suits me far more than a faded original, it pretty much looks like a new watch with the new bezel and white indiced face, I got what I wanted.

But then I am not a Seiko aficionado


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

It doesnt matter to me either , it depends what you want from a watch, in an ideal world, all clean nice original is preferable, however most of these vintage divers are 20-35 years old, and the all original mint ones are few and far between and pricey, like Mark I would rather a good looking one with new parts than a rough original


----------



## Isthmus (Sep 29, 2005)

pauluspaolo said:


> Does the lack of originality matter all that much though I wonder? Maybe Strawnob could tell us how he feels now after all these revelations about the watch he's just bought?


I tend to agree that the lack of originality doesn't matter much if ultimately you are happy with your purchase.

That said I am also a very firm believer that purchase price must always reflect the product. IMHO, paying the market price of an original for a watch made of aftermarket parts is just costing you money. Still that hasn't stopped me form learning the hard way and buying a few turkey's from ebay. I guess we've all done it at one point or another.

It's also important to take into consideration price tolerances for different markets. I've noticed that you guys in the UK seem to have a noticeably higher price threshold than us in the US for the same items. Taking that into account, the I guess it is possible that from Strawnob's point of view, he actually got a good deal, when from mine it wasn't as good as it could have been.

Still If I've learned anything about buying on eBay is that knowing your product and exercising patience will often get you the product you are looking for at the right price.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Isthmus said:


> That said I am also a very firm believer that purchase price must always reflect the product. IMHO, paying the market price of an original for a watch made of aftermarket parts is just costing you money.


Can't cost me anything because I am blissfully happy with it and won't sell it







.

I understand what you are saying though and enjoy the information that you give on Seiko divers, very much


----------

